# What to feed to reduce body odor?



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Is there any I can give like a supplement, herbal, anything that helps with dog body odor? It isn't like a bad or foul odor but it is bad enough. My DH really doesn't like it (complains sometimes), I think he is more sensitive to the smell of it or something. Not that I'm fond of it, just rather it be less or gone because I can smell some.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi! First of all, do you know why the smell is there? Is it all of the time? Maybe a visit to the vet is needed first. However, it could be what he is eating. What do you feed him? Is it just his breath or skin? Is he oily? I know these are alot of questions and no advice, but I think we need to know a little more...Thanks!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs are the same way. They just smell like really strong "dog". I wash them and vacuum regularly, too. I'll be peeking into this thread often to see if anyone has any input.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

A prey model raw diet eliminates both bad breath and body odor. My 8yo Great Dane Abby hasn't had a bath is 5 years and 3 1/2yo Thor hasn't had a bath in his life. Both live inside and have no odor at all.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

RawFedDogs said:


> A prey model raw diet eliminates both bad breath and body odor. My 8yo Great Dane Abby hasn't had a bath is 5 years and 3 1/2yo Thor hasn't had a bath in his life. Both live inside and have no odor at all.


I think Spicy already feed raw, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Hi! First of all, do you know why the smell is there? Is it all of the time? Maybe a visit to the vet is needed first. However, it could be what he is eating. What do you feed him? Is it just his breath or skin? Is he oily? I know these are alot of questions and no advice, but I think we need to know a little more...Thanks!


Nope, no idea why. I guess it is just the way she smells. 

She's been to the vet. It isn't like a nasty or real bad smell, but it is still not pleasant either. Smells like dog. 

She eats a whole prey model based diet. It is raw meat and bones basically. Except for the occasional mouse or insect but then that is an animal, just not something I intent to feed her. 

Only skin/body. Breath is ok. 

Not oily, but I know what you mean. Had a mixed breed that was oily and had strong body odor type smell. It would get on our couch pillows didn't want her on the furniture but she would pull the couch pillows down to the carpet and lay on them. YUCK!

BTW she is 6yrs old. She's had the smell for a long time though, not her whole life but most of it.



RawFedDogs said:


> A prey model raw diet eliminates both bad breath and body odor. My 8yo Great Dane Abby hasn't had a bath is 5 years and 3 1/2yo Thor hasn't had a bath in his life. Both live inside and have no odor at all.


FYI she eats a prey model diet. So no it hasn't stopped her from developing a body odor. So saying it eliminates body odor doesn't help me at all. 

I don't believe it is good to bathe dogs often. I bath my dogs only before a show(usually I will, sometimes they look clean and shiny so I don't). I never bath my dogs otherwise unless they are actually dirty covered in the mud, roll in dead animal, get sick on themselves. Most of my dogs don't have odor either, which has been regardless of diet. Some I've fed kibble to before also never had a bath pretty much their whole life, I give bath if they are dirty or show dogs, not because they have a smell or doggie odor. In my experience with the mixed breed a bath isn't going to eliminate the smell because it has nothing to do with being dirty. 



trumpetjock said:


> I think Spicy already feed raw, I could be wrong though.


LOL yes trumpetjock you are right. (you should get a prize) The above reply was really no help at all. A prey model diet can be prevention or elimination if fed after kibble but it certainly isn't a 100% cure all for every case in every dog. I'm not even sure if body odor is always diet related. I know some dogs switched from kibble to raw can get a body odor for awhile while they detoxify but that obviously wouldn't apply to her. 

I'm looking for something that can be given which might help decrease the odor. Not a diet or spraying her with doggie perfume.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Have you thought about charcoal biscuits? Don't know if they'd help in your case, but I know giving either charcoal biscuit or charcoal tablets (available at health food stores) are used to help with problems like bad breath or odors coming from the digestive tract.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

No I haven't tried that. I've not even heard of them. If it is for breath digestive track it might not work for skin? I will have to do some research and maybe check at the stores to see what they say/think.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

There's a book out there _Herbs for Pets _ that is a wealth of information.
You may find something in there that would help. Author is Gregory Tilford.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Whole Dog Journal published an article a few years ago about the benefits of coconut oil in dogs' diets. Apparently it's good for a vast array of problems (anything from immune system to arthritis) but also it neutralizes body odor problems. I have no idea if it helps odor or not (I didn't use it for that purpose), but the article came to mind. It's the unrefined coconut oil, not the processed kind found in bakery items. You can find it in health food stores, it's a white solid in the jar and can be warmed a bit before feeding. I used it for my elderly Pug who passed away last year. They LOVE the taste, you can spoon feed or drizzle over food. 

If you are interested in this, send me a PM and I'll gladly look up the article for more specifics.  It's buried in a big binder, lol.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Gee, I guess I'm no help. Diet would've been my guess, but you're already feeding the best possible diet. Coconut oil might work like the last poster said. I have used it for anal gland issues, not body odor. By the way, my 3 dogs eat it right off the spoon without being warmed. Make sure you get it from the natural food section or health food store. I've never had a dog with an odor and I only feed kibble. Good luck, I'm anxious to see if you find something that works!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> FYI she eats a prey model diet. So no it hasn't stopped her from developing a body odor. So saying it eliminates body odor doesn't help me at all.


I thought you fed some kind of raw diet but I couldn't remember exactly what. How long on prey model? What else do you feed? Veggies? fruits? Herbs? Spices? supplements?

Diet is the main cause of body odor. If the problem is not diet, there is something wrong with the dog's body chemistry. That means one or more organs are not operating correctly. Certain kidney problems cause body odor. Parvo causes and odor but you would know if it was Parvo because of other symptoms. You should hope that the problem is diet related.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks guys I will try the coconut oil and see how it works. We have 2 health food stores in town and I'm sure I could order it if need be.

Some of mine don't have any kind of smell at all. Like nothing, not good or bad, not doggie smell. A few have the dog smell so I will try the coconut oil once I can get some and let everyone know how it works. 



RawFedDogs said:


> I thought you fed some kind of raw diet but I couldn't remember exactly what. How long on prey model? What else do you feed? Veggies? fruits? Herbs? Spices? supplements?
> 
> Diet is the main cause of body odor. If the problem is not diet, there is something wrong with the dog's body chemistry. That means one or more organs are not operating correctly. Certain kidney problems cause body odor. Parvo causes and odor but you would know if it was Parvo because of other symptoms. You should hope that the problem is diet related.


Look up what a prey model diet consist of. That will give you an idea of what I'm feeding (at least in general). I thought you were feeding this same type of diet. Spices  I'm not sure what kind of diet that would be fed in. 

It is a common cause. WPM is the best IMO so if diet related I'd think switching would make it worse. Hmmm my dogs have organ problems I've another who also has some dog odor but not as strong, coincidentally 6yrs old but not the same bloodline at all. Wouldn't be genetic because no relation, shouldn't be diet because of being on WPM nearly whole life. No vet has ever been concerned about their smell, I'd take the organ issue from a vet much better. 

Not to mention the fact that dogs don't live with parvo their entire lives. I've treated some pups (never an adult I know its not impossible though) with parvo. The smell of the blood coming out or poop is very distinct and horrid, only one had a bad smell of the actual body which is very much different then just dog smell.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Look up what a prey model diet consist of. That will give you an idea of what I'm feeding (at least in general).


I feed a strict prey model diet and I know exactly what it is. However I have known many people who say the feed prey model but will add, "_well, I feed carrots and green beans occasionally. And sometimes I might feed some zuchinni or (fill in the blank). I use peanut butter for training and I sometimes will feed some fruit because the dogs love them so much. I give yogurt a couple of times a week and give a vitamin E pill and Vitamin C. I also feed garlic every day for fleas."_

That's why I asked for clarification on exactly what you feed.

The prey model diet I feed is meat, bones, and organs and nothing else ever.



> I thought you were feeding this same type of diet. Spices  I'm not sure what kind of diet that would be fed in.


I was thinking of garlic ... is that a spice? I'm not sure.



> It is a common cause. WPM is the best IMO so if diet related I'd think switching would make it worse.


I agree, but you could treat it like an allergy and try an elimination diet to find the cause once you are pretty sure that food is the problem.



> Hmmm my dogs have organ problems I've another who also has some dog odor but not as strong, coincidentally 6yrs old but not the same bloodline at all.


This tells me we are closer to food being the cause, particularly if the odor is the same even if not the same strength.



> Wouldn't be genetic because no relation, shouldn't be diet because of being on WPM nearly whole life. No vet has ever been concerned about their smell, I'd take the organ issue from a vet much better.


If food is not the problem then the only thing left is body chemistry. Organs determine body chemistry. It was just a point I was making of a possible cause. I would say most likely cause if its not food.



> Not to mention the fact that dogs don't live with parvo their entire lives. I've treated some pups (never an adult I know its not impossible though) with parvo. The smell of the blood coming out or poop is very distinct and horrid, only one had a bad smell of the actual body which is very much different then just dog smell.


I didn't say your dog had parvo. I was just pointing out that diseases can cause odors.

Have you determined that the odor is coming from one part of the dog or is stronger on certain places on the dogs body? Mouth? Back end? All over equally?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

RawFedDogs said:


> I feed a strict prey model diet and I know exactly what it is. However I have known many people who say the feed prey model but will add, "_well, I feed carrots and green beans occasionally. And sometimes I might feed some zuchinni or (fill in the blank). I use peanut butter for training and I sometimes will feed some fruit because the dogs love them so much. I give yogurt a couple of times a week and give a vitamin E pill and Vitamin C. I also feed garlic every day for fleas."_
> 
> That's why I asked for clarification on exactly what you feed.


Ok well those people blow my mind then. Mine get raw carrots sometimes, it is mostly for pups or younger dogs, not something she has played with for a long while. She basically just chews them and doesn't eat them, so while she does have fun it leaves a mess for me to clean up. I don't give any of those pills, nor use peanut butter/treats for training her. She hasn't received any supplements or energy boosters things like that in a long time. She had Edge about 4yrs ago so that was it. I only had a small thing of it so didn't last long. I don't think garlic is considered a spice but not sure, wasn't even thinking of that. When I think of food related spices and herbs I think bad for dogs. 



> The prey model diet I feed is meat, bones, and organs and nothing else ever.


In my above post that is what I specified feeding my dogs. 



> I agree, but you could treat it like an allergy and try an elimination diet to find the cause once you are pretty sure that food is the problem.


That is the only way I could see food related would be a meat source allergy. Although there isn't any other type of symptoms like itching, feet licking, flea biting. 



> This tells me we are closer to food being the cause, particularly if the odor is the same even if not the same strength.


I think they have a different odor but if only you could smell it that would help..lol Not like something visual I can just take a picture of. I was just trying to smell him to compare. 



> If food is not the problem then the only thing left is body chemistry. Organs determine body chemistry. It was just a point I was making of a possible cause. I would say most likely cause if its not food.


I'm open minded enough about it being something not great I just don't think it'd be something with bad organs or kidneys without some other symptoms or something. Especially with it not only being her. Maybe I should try elimination diet for her and see the results. Of course the coconut oil might help but I don't know about giving her something like that for the long run. 



> I didn't say your dog had parvo. I was just pointing out that diseases can cause odors.
> 
> Have you determined that the odor is coming from one part of the dog or is stronger on certain places on the dogs body? Mouth? Back end? All over equally?


I know you didn't say she had parvo but then it is irrelevant. I know some illness could cause a body odor. I'm trying to pin point the cause of hers odor and/or find a fix to it.

Mouth is fine, no mouth or breath odor. 

I don't smell their bums, but I don't think there is a bad smell there or anything. 

It is more like most of the skin. I know some get a little odor where their collars are. Like if I grab underneath the collar then I get some type of odor but these it is most of their body equally I believe.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Wonder if green tripe would help? Are the ears stinky? Itchy feet?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Spicy--My sister in Law gives her Great Danes Liquid Chlorophyll--it's an internal deodorant and she swears by it to help them smell good--and she also feeds a RAW diet. You can get it at a Vitamin Store...people use it when they have cancer and colostomy bags to help with the odors the body omits...
She is also a Herbologist/Naturalist and knows her stuff...if Otis would smell, I'd give it to him--a bath and he's all better, but I'd definitely try it if I had a smelly dog.
Hope this helps you out!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

Kathyy said:


> Wonder if green tripe would help? Are the ears stinky? Itchy feet?


Gosh, I forgot about stinky ears!! Very often, stinky dog means infected ears. I had a Golden years ago that had a strong odor. When I took her to the vet for her annual checkup, when I mentioned odor, the first words out of the vet's mouth was "ear infection" ... gave me some abx and the odor went away in a few days.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Kathyy said:


> Wonder if green tripe would help? Are the ears stinky? Itchy feet?


I don't have the resources to feed her solely on green tripe. Her ears are not stinky, red, or anything like that. Her feet don't itch, she doesn't bite or lick them. 



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Spicy--My sister in Law gives her Great Danes Liquid Chlorophyll--it's an internal deodorant and she swears by it to help them smell good--and she also feeds a RAW diet. You can get it at a Vitamin Store...people use it when they have cancer and colostomy bags to help with the odors the body omits...
> She is also a Herbologist/Naturalist and knows her stuff...if Otis would smell, I'd give it to him--a bath and he's all better, but I'd definitely try it if I had a smelly dog.
> Hope this helps you out!!


Thanks. I will also look into that. I've got my work cut out for me.


----------

